# Loop "media source" on a timer?



## Herolordman (Jul 6, 2015)

hello, I make little video overlays to use in OBS but it would be nice if we can set the loop to a timer. If I want to have a banner go in and out every 10 minutes, the only way to do it is to make a 10 minute video, which is not practical, especially if I want to change the loop speed (I would have to make a new video with a new length). Is there already a way to somehow do this?


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Jul 6, 2015)

Use Browser Source, prepare html page with javascript timer and play what you wants.


----------

